# AMA Nations 2016



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How many SMers plan on attending this year's Nationals in Spokane?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am. But I have one problem. I won't be having Hope spayed until she is fully grown. She will be eight months old on May 22, and I am afraid she may be in season. I couldn't take her around the male show dogs, but I wouldn't want to leave her at home either.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've already booked my room!!! I can't wait


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Spokane Washington? Also is there some website I can see dates of future shows? I never been and would love to go.*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am. I have already made my reservation. And.....I have agreed to be this years *Chairman of the Rescue Parade!* So come and bring your lovely rescue dogs and participate in the Parade!!! See you in Spokane!!

Are you going Lynn?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I am. But I have one problem. I won't be having Hope spayed until she is fully grown. She will be eight months old on May 22, and I am afraid she may be in season. I couldn't take her around the male show dogs, but I wouldn't want to leave her at home either.


You can take her Sylvie, dogs are shown in heat all the time. Well, not ALL the time but it's not a deal breaker!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You can take her Sylvie, dogs are shown in heat all the time. Well, not ALL the time but it's not a deal breaker!


This is true. And you could always put a little panty on her if it made you nervous. You need to come and we need to meet Hope!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> You can take her Sylvie, dogs are shown in heat all the time. Well, not ALL the time but it's not a deal breaker!





pammy4501 said:


> This is true. And you could always put a little panty on her if it made you nervous. You need to come and we need to meet Hope!!!


Well then, it is settled. Pus I can fly out of Santa Rosa on Horizon...no driving through the city angst.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Well then, it is settled. Pus I can fly out of Santa Rosa on Horizon...no driving through the city angst.


Yes!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *Spokane Washington? Also is there some website I can see dates of future shows? I never been and would love to go.*


2016 AMA National Specialty | American Maltese Association

This is the AMA site. You can read about it here. You can even do your hotel reservation from this site should you decide to come!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Nvm I found it..did not get enough sleep lol 
I never been to a dog show though I think as a spectator I can mingle find out more about maltese and have my maltese meet others. It sounds like a lot of fun.*


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

pammy4501 said:


> 2016 AMA National Specialty | American Maltese Association
> 
> This is the AMA site. You can read about it here. You can even do your hotel reservation from this site should you decide to come!


*Thank you Pammy! It would also be first time at a doggie hotel :wub:.*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay, I was hoping someone would say that! YESSSSS Sylvia, bring Hope :chili::chili::chili:



bellaratamaltese said:


> You can take her Sylvie, dogs are shown in heat all the time. Well, not ALL the time but it's not a deal breaker!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I went for the 1st time last year in Chicago, It is SO awesome to be around all the MALTESE & their people!!!



Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *Nvm I found it..did not get enough sleep lol
> I never been to a dog show though I think as a spectator I can mingle find out more about maltese and have my maltese meet others. It sounds like a lot of fun.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Count me out this year. I'll be getting my house and yard back into shape. So much to do....

It's killing me, but I must be realistic.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Count me out this year. I'll be getting my house and yard back into shape. So much to do....
> 
> It's killing me, but I must be realistic.


It's only four days and you will need a break!!!! It just won't be the same without you and Ava. I probably won't have any fun at all :angry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Count me out this year. I'll be getting my house and yard back into shape. So much to do....
> 
> It's killing me, but I must be realistic.




Pat you just got to go, I want to meet you in person :wub: be realistic after National's lol
finally National's is 30 minutes from me:aktion033::chili: I'm planning on going, I can't wait to meet my SM family:wub: I'm so excited :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> It's only four days and you will need a break!!!! It just won't be the same without you and Ava. I probably won't have any fun at all :angry:





Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat you just got to go, I want to meet you in person :wub: be realistic after National's lol
> finally National's is 30 minutes from me:aktion033::chili: I'm planning on going, I can't wait to meet my SM family:wub: I'm so excited :chili:


Oh man :w00t:...if I can get back home soon enough to get things back in order...maybe....


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So excited to see ya all again! I just love nationals!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Oh man :w00t:...if I can get back home soon enough to get things back in order...maybe....





yes yes yes :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> yes yes yes :chili:


No promises just yet. I took a look at airline tickets last night. 

They all seem to be between 6 and 14 hours long! Ava is a very good flyer, but I don't know if I'd put her through that long!!! and we either have to get up at midnight to head to the airport, or get back home at midnight!!! :w00t::w00t:

Doesn't seem very inviting!! I'd like to be in the space age where I can nod my head and BAM! ...we are there!!! :blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> No promises just yet. I took a look at airline tickets last night.
> 
> They all seem to be between 6 and 14 hours long! Ava is a very good flyer, but I don't know if I'd put her through that long!!! and we either have to get up at midnight to head to the airport, or get back home at midnight!!! :w00t::w00t:
> 
> Doesn't seem very inviting!! I'd like to be in the space age where I can nod my head and BAM! ...we are there!!! :blush:


Every time I start to plan a trip I get very discouraged by what a hassle it is. I thought this would be easy, but again it is crazy hours, one stop with a long layover and quite expensive. Transportation in this country, at this time, is pretty pathetic. I wish we had high speed trains with elegant dining cars.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leanne said:


> So excited to see ya all again! I just love nationals!


Yeah Leanne!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes!!!!!! I am planning to be there. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat you just got to go, I want to meet you in person :wub: be realistic after National's lol
> finally National's is 30 minutes from me:aktion033::chili: I'm planning on going, I can't wait to meet my SM family:wub: I'm so excited :chili:




Paula, have you met any SM'ers over the years?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Paula, have you met any SM'ers over the years?


 

no I've never met anyone in person, 
Brenda are you going?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please allow me to take a moment to tell everyone what a wonderful adventure going to Nationals is. It starts off with the White Excitement party. This is the first night, before any of the shows start. It is a fun party with a "pay your own" bar and icky finger foods. This is where we first meet up and it is a riot. We want to wear white clothes...we hug and meet friends we have known through the forum, but have not met in person....or we reunite with friends we have met. We also meet people who are active in AMA, AMAR, and the top breeders is the country.
The next day we gather first in hospitality (if we wake up early enough) then we watch the most gorgeous Malts in the country strut around the show ring.
If you pay $20 to register, you get a goody bag with wonderful stuff that is worth way more than what you paid.
Then there are the vendors. Outside of the show area you find the most delightful purveyors of everything you could dream of...from grooming supplies, to puppy clothes, to mommy bling.
Sorry, I have to go now, hubby made a delightful dinner. I will be back to tell you more about the amazing fun to be had tomorrow.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so excited, seeing peeps from last year and Paula, we FINALLY get a chance to meet in person! Are you bringing the girls? Pat, pretty please??? You could overnight and make the trip in 2 legs....Reality can wait!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

In the show ring you see on the most beautiful Malts with their amazing coats flowing as they prance around the ring. It is a sight that can make your heart flutter. But, besides the beauty contest, there is agility and obedience and the parade of rescues.

Speaking of rescues the AMAR holds raffles, silent auctions, and live auctions. There are fabulous prizes to be had, while donating to a very good cause.

One of the auctions is held at the end of the luncheon. We SM members sit together at the tables to chat during lunch. This auction is quite exciting and features some of the fabulous quilts offered up...as well as (in previous years maybe this time too) a highly desired Maltese painting by our dear Claire. Even if you get left behind on the bidding, it is really exciting to see the bids get higher and higher....for sweet little pooches who are less fortunate than of Spoiled Maltese.

During the day, you might want to attend one of the informative seminars. There is usually one on grooming.

On one of the nights when the AMA isn't hosting an event, we have the SM group pizza party. If you have never been in a room with thirty or more Malts, it is an experience you must not miss. And being in a room with a bunch of crazy Malt mommies is more fun than Disneyland.

It all winds up to the awards banquet. A big dinner party with all your new and old friends.

The hotel is near a beautiful park, and I want to be sure to take some very pleasant walks and see some of Spokane. I may even stay an extra day to enjoy the lovely small city.

Doncha wanna come?????


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sylvia, eloquent as always...you describe it perfectly! You might have to be my wardrobe consultant again though, lol!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Sylvia, eloquent as always...you describe it perfectly! You might have to be my wardrobe consultant again though, lol!


We aren't doing costumes this year are we? I ordered a white dress online, but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No, but you know me...NOT the fashionista...unless its for Georgie, lol! Since they didn't have White Excitement last year, do tell us more!



Sylie said:


> We aren't doing costumes this year are we? I ordered a white dress online, but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Oh man :w00t:...if I can get back home soon enough to get things back in order...maybe....


Pat I am just looking at this........I may go too. Just looking at flights.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really considering going this year, it is pretty close from here but as it the way will cost just as much as flying to Pats for the puppy party, when things are all sorted for her. I think the decision for me is how many of our SM friends will be going to which one? I would love to meet so many of you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> No, but you know me...NOT the fashionista...unless its for Georgie, lol! Since they didn't have White Excitement last year, do tell us more!


It will be on Tuesday night in one of the hospitality rooms. You can register then. Most people wear white clothes, and all the other hotel guests are wondering WTH is going on with all these people dressed in white. They serve some food, so I don't remember if dogs are allowed or not. It's a party:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> no I've never met anyone in person,
> Brenda are you going?


I was not planning to, Spokane is so far. It's all day affair just to get to Pat's. I'd really have to give that some thought. 

I have a friend in Victoria BC and if I went to WA, I'd love to go there too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brenda I'd LOVE to meet you:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maurene you should definitely come. The flight for you is less expensive than my flights and shorter, with lots of options too. Brenda can visit her friend in Victoria, and then you two can meet up to go to Spokane together.

I am going to call Alaska air to see if that have any limits on the number of dogs that can fly in the cabin. I have the feeling that many of us will meet in Seattle and/or Portland for the flight to Spokane. I have flown Alaska Air's commuter Horizon and it is a small plane. Some of the flights I have been on were a party. They give you wine and everyone talks with everyone else. The flight attendants are comedians and the time just flies. NPI


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Maurene you should definitely come. The flight for you is less expensive than my flights and shorter, with lots of options too. Brenda can visit her friend in Victoria, and then you two can meet up to go to Spokane together.
> 
> I am going to call Alaska air to see if that have any limits on the number of dogs that can fly in the cabin. I have the feeling that many of us will meet in Seattle and/or Portland for the flight to Spokane. I have flown Alaska Air's commuter Horizon and it is a small plane. Some of the flights I have been on were a party. They give you wine and everyone talks with everyone else. The flight attendants are comedians and the time just flies. NPI


Thanks Sylvia, I am seeing mainly Westjet being the easiest and around 600. that would be on to Vancouver then directly to Spokane I think. The shortest easiest way to go. I wouldn't be bringing my girls though  would be neat to meet up with Brenda too. 

I haven't flown Alaska air, that sounds like fun  I will check it out. I just don't like to fly American Airlines and United, always had trouble with cancellations and overbooking on those.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maureen, check it out on Expedia. There is an Alaska Air flight that leaves Vancouver at 11:30 Am, stops in Seattle and arrives at 2:34 for $350.00. Plus a lot of other options. I won't fly American or United either. Alaska is a great airline. For me it will be their commuter, Horizon, which is a small plane Probably would be the same connection from Seattle to Spokane for you. I don't mind the small planes at all. Also, you get the best prices about 6 weeks in advance. Too early or too late the fares can be drastically higher.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Maureen, check it out on Expedia. There is an Alaska Air flight that leaves Vancouver at 11:30 Am, stops in Seattle and arrives at 2:34 for $350.00. Plus a lot of other options. I won't fly American or United either. Alaska is a great airline. For me it will be their commuter, Horizon, which is a small plane Probably would be the same connection from Seattle to Spokane for you. I don't mind the small planes at all. Also, you get the best prices about 6 weeks in advance. Too early or too late the fares can be drastically higher.


I see $381 Canadian on Delta, Sylvia, and that is from Victoria not Vancouver. That is pretty darn good. Delta not great but doable. Alaska is showing lowest of $504 Canadian. Our dollar really low so a bad time to travel. Another option is for me to get the ferry to Seattle, spend a night to look around then travel onto Spokane. 

As you said...lots of options  thanks Sylvia.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be awesome Maureen & Brenda, I'd love to meet you both too! You can do this!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know Spokane very well, gosh I lived there for almost my whole life, the airport isn't all that big, the hotel is close to Riverfront park, we had the 1974
Worlds Fair there. You definitely don't want to walk it in the evening, very dangerous with gangs:blush: but the police are really trying hard to keep it safe for all of us, it's a beautiful park, lots of events there in the summer. Spokane has changed so much, it use to be so safe, it's become like most large towns now, so sad
Sylvia if you get a chance you need to see the Davenport Hotel, it's down town, it's very old and beautiful, great food I have heard, I personally have never stayed there but my son always takes his wife their for Valentines. 
Usually in May we have some rain, mostly just nice Spring weather.
If any of you have questions about Spokane pm me, I am so looking forward to this:chili: I just can't believe National's is in Spokane, only thing better is if it would have been in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, I love living here, winters are long, but Spring, Summer and Fall are just fantastic


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylie said:


> In the show ring you see on the most beautiful Malts with their amazing coats flowing as they prance around the ring. It is a sight that can make your heart flutter. But, besides the beauty contest, there is agility and obedience and the parade of rescues.


Actually, they do not offer Agility at the nationals, but they do offer Rally which has some similarities. It is obedience on a course like Agility. 

I love Rally. My girls, Cadie and CherryB have got the highest AKC title offered in Rally and work in other venues on it as well. They have qualified for the AKC Rally National Championships again this year. 

But I hope to bring some of them to compete in Rally this year as well in Spokane. I have to figure out how many of the Clan I can get out there. I have new babies I plan to take for regular classes and Sweeps and then I want to take Rally competitors as well. I think I can get 4 on the plane with mom and I, but I am considering if I can find a way to swing getting at least one more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy;3897233I just can't believe National's is in Spokane said:


> Paula, I had no idea you live in Coeur d'Alene---one of my favorite friends lives there and I have two other people whom I have worked with who also live there! :aktion033::aktion033:
> It would be worth making the long haul to Spokane just to meet you but I think it will have to wait for another time. Life is so complicated that I am not going to be able to pull off nationals this year.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so excited to hear that so many SMer's are coming! This is going to be a great Nationals! Paula, are you going to stay at the hotel or just drive in every day? Be sure to go on the AMA web site and register for the show either way. Technically the show is open to anyone and there is no fee. But registering helps the club with expenses and as Sylvia mentioned, the swag bag is pretty awesome! 

And don't anyone forget the Rescue Parade! If anyone is attending and is bringing their rescue dog, please pm me! I am coordinating the parade this year! I'm very excited to be doing this! I am also on the Health Committee. Hoping we do the blue bows for GME again this year! It's time to get planning! See you all in Spokane!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I know Spokane very well, gosh I lived there for almost my whole life, the airport isn't all that big, the hotel is close to Riverfront park, we had the 1974
> Worlds Fair there. You definitely don't want to walk it in the evening, very dangerous with gangs:blush: but the police are really trying hard to keep it safe for all of us, it's a beautiful park, lots of events there in the summer. Spokane has changed so much, it use to be so safe, it's become like most large towns now, so sad
> Sylvia if you get a chance you need to see the Davenport Hotel, it's down town, it's very old and beautiful, great food I have heard, I personally have never stayed there but my son always takes his wife their for Valentines.
> Usually in May we have some rain, mostly just nice Spring weather.
> If any of you have questions about Spokane pm me, I am so looking forward to this:chili: I just can't believe National's is in Spokane, only thing better is if it would have been in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, I love living here, winters are long, but Spring, Summer and Fall are just fantastic


Paula, I looked at the Davenport and the Daveport Tower and really wanted to stay there. But, then I realized that I would need to put Hope in my room for the luncheon and the banquet. So, it would be too much back and forth. Compared with luxury hotels in SF or LA, it is quite inexpensive. If I do an extra day or two, I will stay at one of the Davenports. Anybody want to join me?
I am shocked to hear that there are gangs that make you feel unsafe. I hear there are gangs in Santa Rosa, but I've never felt unsafe here. So sad.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I had no idea that's where you lived, we were there a couple years ago...absolutely beautiful! We stayed at the Blackwell Island RV Resort, awesome! and we definitely plan on going back again 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I know Spokane very well, gosh I lived there for almost my whole life, the airport isn't all that big, the hotel is close to Riverfront park, we had the 1974
> Worlds Fair there. You definitely don't want to walk it in the evening, very dangerous with gangs:blush: but the police are really trying hard to keep it safe for all of us, it's a beautiful park, lots of events there in the summer. Spokane has changed so much, it use to be so safe, it's become like most large towns now, so sad
> Sylvia if you get a chance you need to see the Davenport Hotel, it's down town, it's very old and beautiful, great food I have heard, I personally have never stayed there but my son always takes his wife their for Valentines.
> Usually in May we have some rain, mostly just nice Spring weather.
> If any of you have questions about Spokane pm me, I am so looking forward to this:chili: I just can't believe National's is in Spokane, only thing better is if it would have been in beautiful Coeur d'Alene, I love living here, winters are long, but Spring, Summer and Fall are just fantastic


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How exciting! I loved watching Rally last year...and love your pups  You and your mom are pretty special too!!!



CloudClan said:


> Actually, they do not offer Agility at the nationals, but they do offer Rally which has some similarities. It is obedience on a course like Agility.
> 
> I love Rally. My girls, Cadie and CherryB have got the highest AKC title offered in Rally and work in other venues on it as well. They have qualified for the AKC Rally National Championships again this year.
> 
> But I hope to bring some of them to compete in Rally this year as well in Spokane. I have to figure out how many of the Clan I can get out there. I have new babies I plan to take for regular classes and Sweeps and then I want to take Rally competitors as well. I think I can get 4 on the plane with mom and I, but I am considering if I can find a way to swing getting at least one more.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi, we sure are going to miss you and Lisi!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally wasn't planning on going, but Lynne (Angel's Mom) talked me into it -- and we're going to have an adventure. We're going on a ROAD TRIP. 

Can't wait to meet SMers from that area of the country that I've never met in person before -- and of course I'm looking forward to seeing all the other SMers that I've met in the past.

And, Pat, you and Ava MUST come. You just MUST!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Originally wasn't planning on going, but Lynne (Angel's Mom) talked me into it -- and we're going to have an adventure. We're going on a ROAD TRIP.
> 
> Can't wait to meet SMers from that area of the country that I've never met in person before -- and of course I'm looking forward to seeing all the other SMers that I've met in the past.
> 
> And, Pat, you and Ava MUST come. You just MUST!!!


:aktion033::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Originally wasn't planning on going, but Lynne (Angel's Mom) talked me into it -- and we're going to have an adventure. We're going on a ROAD TRIP.
> 
> Can't wait to meet SMers from that area of the country that I've never met in person before -- and of course I'm looking forward to seeing all the other SMers that I've met in the past.
> 
> And, Pat, you and Ava MUST come. You just MUST!!!


We need to start a SM head count.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Jackie did a great job with the spreadsheet last year. I wouldn't mind compiling one, but I don't know how she loaded it for us all to get a copy?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Oh Sandi, we sure are going to miss you and Lisi!!!


Thanks Lydia! I will miss you too---and Georgie Girl! It is just way too far from where I live! I am certain our paths will cross again! :wub::wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am really looking forward to Nationals and also to the Road Trip getting there. Lynn and I are going to be driving a 26' motor home with all 5 of our dogs. Once we get to Spokane, We'll park the RV and stay in the hotel with the rest of the SM ladies. I want to see the sites before we get there and after we leave. 3 weeks of traveling. Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I am really looking forward to Nationals and also to the Road Trip getting there. Lynn and I are going to be driving a 26' motor home with all 5 of our dogs. Once we get to Spokane, We'll park the RV and stay in the hotel with the rest of the SM ladies. I want to see the sites before we get there and after we leave. 3 weeks of traveling. Sounds like heaven to me.


 Well -- we're crazy ladies and we're planning on having a laugh fest the entire trip. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It's like a true slumber party. And remember, Lynne and I are up for adventure. :thumbsup: Heck, we even did the Sedgeways in Chicago at last year's Nationals and we did just fine and had a great time. :chili::chili: We'll be posting lots of FB pictures of our Road Trip adventures and might even be able to get some here on SM. I plan on being a true "back to nature" girl on the road trip. Comfy clothes, hair pulled back in a pony tail, no makeup, etc. But we'll clean up nice when we get to Nationals.  

But Lynne is driving!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Well -- we're crazy ladies and we're planning on having a laugh fest the entire trip. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It's like a true slumber party. And remember, Lynne and I are up for adventure. :thumbsup: Heck, we even did the Sedgeways in Chicago at last year's Nationals and we did just fine and had a great time. :chili::chili: We'll be posting lots of FB pictures of our Road Trip adventures and might even be able to get some here on SM. I plan on being a true "back to nature" girl on the road trip. Comfy clothes, hair pulled back in a pony tail, no makeup, etc. But we'll clean up nice when we get to Nationals.
> 
> But Lynne is driving!!!


:goodpost::goodpost:

I love this! If I felt better I would come w. you! YGGs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> I am really looking forward to Nationals and also to the Road Trip getting there. Lynn and I are going to be driving a 26' motor home with all 5 of our dogs. Once we get to Spokane, We'll park the RV and stay in the hotel with the rest of the SM ladies. I want to see the sites before we get there and after we leave. 3 weeks of traveling. Sounds like heaven to me.


What fun!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope so Sandi!!!



edelweiss said:


> Thanks Lydia! I will miss you too---and Georgie Girl! It is just way too far from where I live! I am certain our paths will cross again! :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a fantastic idea...what fun!! 



angel's mom said:


> I am really looking forward to Nationals and also to the Road Trip getting there. Lynn and I are going to be driving a 26' motor home with all 5 of our dogs. Once we get to Spokane, We'll park the RV and stay in the hotel with the rest of the SM ladies. I want to see the sites before we get there and after we leave. 3 weeks of traveling. Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Spokane here we go. It is going to be a girls trip. Elena and Penelope are looking forward to meeting and greeting in all the Maltese friends.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm SO very excited you and the girls are going Beatriz!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I'm SO very excited you and the girls are going Beatriz!!!


Can't wait to meet you and precious Georgie girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beatriz so excited to meet you and the girls:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Beatriz so excited to meet you and the girls:wub:


Paula, are you going to stay at the hotel for the show, or drive in every day? Are you bringing the girls with you too?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Paula, are you going to stay at the hotel for the show, or drive in every day? Are you bringing the girls with you too?


 I'll drive in, I'll bring one girl at a time, that way I won't feel overwhelmed 
I'm going to see if my daughter would like to go with me, if she does I will bring both girls.
I'm just so excited to finally meet all of you:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'll drive in, I'll bring one girl at a time, that way I won't feel overwhelmed
> I'm going to see if my daughter would like to go with me, if she does I will bring both girls.
> I'm just so excited to finally meet all of you:wub:


That would be great if your daughter can go with you, I want to meet you and both girls, how fun!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes Paula, convince your daughter she MUST go!!! We want to see both girls together


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh....I am so excited. :chili::chili::chili:

My DH is close enough to saying yes that I made the hotel reservations. This way I can bring the girls. :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wooohoooo!!!!! I can't wait to meet you and the girls :chili::chili::chili:



cyndrae said:


> Oh....I am so excited. :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> My DH is close enough to saying yes that I made the hotel reservations. This way I can bring the girls. :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Me too now I need to get some SM uniforms


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

cyndrae said:


> Me too now I need to get some SM uniforms


Speaking of SM Uniforms, they are being designed as we speak. As soon as that's done, I'll stitch 'em up and post pics.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am reviving this thread. Nationals is getting really close. They are calling for Live Auction items, Silent Auction items etc. They love stuff for dogs such as dog toys, cute clothing items, grooming supplies or cute bedding, strollers or crates. . Also stuff for dog mommies such as jewelry items, pet carriers, blankets or quilts. 

If you want to donate and are attending, you can bring the donations with you or they can be sent to:

Amanda Mieras McGuire
117 S 2nd St.
Selah WA. 98942

Of course we all like the raffles/auctions to be the best ever! Hoping to see many of you at Nationals!! Getting excited!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Health Table Donation Ready to go *

Rag Quilt 46" square with matching top knot pillow...Georgie not included, but she'll be there to share kisses


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lydia, you do a beautiful job on those quilts. 
I will miss seeing you & Georgie Girl this year. Have fun & take lots of pics.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> Rag Quilt 46" square with matching top knot pillow...Georgie not included, but she'll be there to share kisses


Those are so gorgeous! Since you are coming you can bring them, or if room in the suitcase is an issue (as it ALWAYS is for me!) you could ship to the address provided. Can't wait to bid on those. (and get a kiss or two from Georgie!)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those quilts are just beautiful. Unfortunately, I can't make it this year. I'll miss everyone and all the wonderful dogs, but I'm already planning on coming next year. I know it's on the East coast in 2017 so hopefully, I'll be able to attend.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to add that Rescue could use donations for their live and silent auction also.
The address Pam sent is for the club auction and should have the donation lable as club auction.
The Rescue donation should be sent to Michelle Davis the show chair and labeled as for Rescue Auctions. 
We are limited on raffles with the state of WA, so having some fun 50/50 raffle and a money tree, besides the auctions and a few raffle items. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oops, forgot to say, See you there also!!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All, I've been thinking of coming up for a few days but I have Marriott points I need to use. These come up close. Thoughts for you Spokane folks?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> Those quilts are just beautiful. Unfortunately, I can't make it this year. I'll miss everyone and all the wonderful dogs, but I'm already planning on coming next year. I know it's on the East coast in 2017 so hopefully, I'll be able to attend.


I wanted so much to meet you Reva



Smtf773 said:


> All, I've been thinking of coming up for a few days but I have Marriott points I need to use. These come up close. Thoughts for you Spokane folks?



The Historic Davenport Hotel is beautiful can't go wrong there. Not familiar with the others. The Historic Davenport Hotel is several blocks away from the Red Lion, so anxious to meet you Stacey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just can't make it this year :crying 2::crying 2:

It's just so far away and I'm hoping to move back home in a few weeks. ....so much to do!!! We are spending way too much money on our home right now.

Paula... it's killing me, but it's just not in the cards for me this year....darn!!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lydia, you do a beautiful job on those quilts.
> I will miss seeing you & Georgie Girl this year. Have fun & take lots of pics.


 Thank you Sandi We will miss you too ...I will do my best on the pics!



pammy4501 said:


> Those are so gorgeous! Since you are coming you can bring them, or if room in the suitcase is an issue (as it ALWAYS is for me!) you could ship to the address provided. Can't wait to bid on those. (and get a kiss or two from Georgie!)


 Thanks Pam, I'll be bringing them, RVs got plenty of room, lol!



revakb2 said:


> Those quilts are just beautiful. Unfortunately, I can't make it this year. I'll miss everyone and all the wonderful dogs, but I'm already planning on coming next year. I know it's on the East coast in 2017 so hopefully, I'll be able to attend.


 We'll miss you too Reva! East coast might be tough for me, but I'm gonna do my best to get there again next year!!!



Smtf773 said:


> All, I've been thinking of coming up for a few days but I have Marriott points I need to use. These come up close. Thoughts for you Spokane folks?


 Stacey, Georgie and I would love to meet you 



The A Team said:


> I just can't make it this year :crying 2::crying 2: Its going to be sad not to have you and Ava there, but I'm so excited you will soon be moving back home!
> 
> It's just so far away and I'm hoping to move back home in a few weeks. ....so much to do!!! We are spending way too much money on our home right now.
> 
> Paula... it's killing me, but it's just not in the cards for me this year....darn!!!!!!


 Its going to be so sad not having you and Ava there this year, but I'm really happy you and the gang will soon be back home :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Maltese Nationals has always been my most favorite trip of the year. I'm so sorry I have to miss it this year. To all my friends those who I have met and those who I would love to meet, have a wonderful time. I'll be thinking about all of you and missing you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> Maltese Nationals has always been my most favorite trip of the year. I'm so sorry I have to miss it this year. To all my friends those who I have met and those who I would love to meet, have a wonderful time. I'll be thinking about all of you and missing you.


Well said Reva~
I will miss seeing friends, but not the long trip! My DD is moving from CA. so I may not see many of you except at Nationals next year on the East Coast. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is what I am sending to Michelle Davis as a donation for the Rescue Raffle.

Michelle's address is:

Michelle Davis
9602 South Spotted Rd
Cheney WA. 99004

This will go to support AMAR!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable! 



pammy4501 said:


> This is what I am sending to Michelle Davis as a donation for the Rescue Raffle.
> 
> Michelle's address is:
> 
> ...


----------

